# Raine555s horse-y journal!



## raine555 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm new here at horseforum. It seems awesome! 
So far I've learned a couple things, like feeding paprika and different tips on grooming. (You can tell I have stayed in the grooming section?) 
I do not have a horse, but in the future I will definately be getting one.
Right now, I am taking english lessons. Two weeks ago I had my first ENGLISH lesson. I've had western before.. 4 years ago. 
Today I will be having another lesson. So I guess I'll post again later.
*last week:*
Last week was my first lesson in years, so I forgot alot. 
The first thing my instructor taught me was to groom Jake, who was the horse I was riding. His fur was falling out everywhere, so my pants and jacket had hair all over them! When I took the hair off the brushes, it fell in clumps! He looked much better in the end, after about half an hour of grooming.. 
Jake was a very spoiled pony, and was hand fed treats, so he would try and nip people. He stamped his foot and moved around when I was grooming, but he made up for that with cuteness!  
When I started riding, I did alot of turning and going around pilons. I only ran into one, so I guess I did well for my first time! Then I learned to trot, which was fun! 
So I'll write again after my next lesson.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool! Welcome to the horse forum! Jake sounds like a good little boy!!!


----------



## raine555 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! Oh yes he is.. lol.


----------



## raine555 (Feb 15, 2009)

*This week* 
So yesterday was my riding lesson. Since it was so cold last time, I brought new boots, but they didn't fit in the stirrups well. Grrr.
My parents will not pay for anything that has to do with horses. Not even my lessons. So I'm going to babysit and try and get some money to buy riding boots. 
Anyway, my second lesson was fun. I didn't learn anything new, but I'm improving on my trot and tacking up is getting easier. 
I always mix everything up when I'm grooming, though.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cool! Good for you that you pay for everything that has to do with horses! Maybe you can become a working student and work for free lessons??


----------



## raine555 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's a good idea, I'll probuly ask my instructer. 
Thankyou!


----------

